# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Giải trí online tại 12BET nào các bạn!!!

## anhdgc

Hướng dẫn tạo tài khoản cá độ bóng đá, các môn thể thao, ******, POKER …trực tuyến tại 12BET
Đặt cược trực tiếp với nhà cái hàng đầu châu Á
12BET là nhà cái đầu tiên trên thế giới hỗ trợ tiền đặt cược bằng Việt Nam Đồng
Click vào link sau để tham gia và 12BET
http://www.12bet.com/92031383/sportsbook/vn/Index.aspx
Hướng dẫn chi tiết tại : http://12betvi.com/
Gửi tiền tối thiểu chỉ 200.000 vnđ là có tài khoản để đặt cược.
Cược đặt tối thiểu là 10.000 vnđ
Bằng một chiếc máy tính internet có kết nối internet. Cá độ online có thể giải quyết tất cả các nhược điểm của hình thức cá độ offline bằng các ưu điểm của mình như:
- Rất nhiều sự lựa chọn: có hàng nghìn nhà cái trên khắp thế giới luôn sẵn sàng phục vụ nhu cầu của bạn.
- Nội dung cực kì phong phú: không chỉ có cá độ trong bóng đá, bạn còn được dịp thỏa sức với hàng trăm sự kiện diễn ra hàng ngày của các môn thể thao yêu thích khác như: Bóng chuyền (Volleyball), Tennis, bóng rổ (Basketball), Bóng bầu dục (Rugby), Golf, Đua ngựa (Horse racing), Đua xe công thức 1 (Formula 1), Đua mô tô (Moto GP), Bóng chày (Baseball), Khúc côn cầu trên băng (Ice hockey),v.v..
- Có thể cá độ bất cứ lúc nào: sáng sớm hay giữa trưa, tờ mờ tối hay nửa đêm, hàng nghìn nhà cái luôn sẵn sàng phục vụ bất cứ nhu cầu cá độ nào của bạn.
- Có thể cá độ ở bất cứ đâu: dù bạn đang ở nhà, ở cơ quan, đi công tác xa hay thậm chí đi nước ngoài cũng chẳng có gì ảnh hưởng.
- Chủ động quản lý chi tiêu: chỉ được phép cá độ bằng số tiền mình có do vậy bạn sẽ không bị lâm vào tình trạng bội chi. Bạn luôn kiểm soát được tình hình tài chính của mình.- Sự đảm bảo chắc chắn về khả năng thanh toán của nhà cái: với tiềm lực tài chính khổng lồ của nhà cái uy tín bạn luôn được đảm bảo chắc chắn về khả năng thanh toán.

Với sự phổ biến của máy tính và internet băng thông rộng, các hình thức thanh toán trực tuyến, và đặc biệt là điện thoại có khả năng kết nối internet qua GPRS hay 3G như hiện nay, việc cá độ online là hết sức đơn giản, tiện lợi và hoàn toàn khả thi.
- 12BET là nhà tài trợ chính thức của các câu lạc bộ bóng đá Sevilla FC, Newcastle United FC, Birmingham City FC, WBA cho nên uy tín và tiếng tăm thì các bạn yên tâm.
Với 12BET bạn rất an tâm vì khi tham gia bạn kiểm soát được tình hình tài chính của mình vì mỗi lần cược bạn được phép cược tối thiểu là 10.000 VNĐ và mọi giao dịch gửi tiền và rút tiền đều thông qua ngân hàng hay thẻ ATM.
Ngoài ra bạn có lợi thế khi tỉ lệ kèo ăn rất cao vì đây là tỉ lệ kèo nhà cái tổng của thế giới mà không phải thông qua trung gian nào 
-Thủ tục đăng ký đơn giản.
-Thông tin của bạn được 12BET tuyệt đối bảo mật.
-Loại hình đặt cược phong phú, cược theo tỷ lệ hiệp 1 , hiệp 2, cả trận ( đặt cược từ phút đầu tiên đến phút bù giờ suốt trận đấu ), cược tài xỉu mỗi 15 phút trong trận ( từ 1-15 phút, 15 -30, 30 – 45, 45 – 60…), cược xiên, cược tỷ số, cược phạt góc, ném biên, cược thẻ đỏ, thẻ vàng…
-12BET có đội ngũ hỗ trợ khách hàng chu đáo bằng tiếng Việt.
Đặc biệt 12BET còn hỗ trợ nhiều hình thức gửi tiền và rút tiền tiện lợi: điện chuyển khoản, hối phiếu ngân hàng, moneybooker, neteller, ngân hàng địa phương, ngân hàng trực tuyến,…
-Tại Việt Nam thì phương thức gửi tiền chủ yếu và thuận lợi nhất là hình thức ngân hàng địa phương .
Quý khách có thể gửi tiền và rút tiền thông qua tài khoản ngân hàng của quý khách tại Việt Nam như: Vietcombank, Á Châu bank, Đông Á, Agribank …
-Gửi tiền và rút tiền cực nhanh. Gửi tiền chỉ 15 phút có tiền trong tài khoản đặt cược . Rút tiền trong vòng 24h .
-Và còn nhiều ưu điểm khác.
Click vào link sau để tham gia và 12BET
http://www.12bet.com/92031383/sportsbook/vn/Index.aspx
Hướng dẫn chi tiết cách đăng ký, gửi tiền, rút tiền tại : http://12betvi.com/
Các bạn muốn biết thêm thông tin về 12BET vui lòng liên hệ nick [email protected]





​

----------


## remxinhthoa

Trang này hay hơn http://bet.ifun.vn/. Mình đang chơi, cực ổn, cực phong phú, nhanh. Chỉ cần máy tính nối mạng là xong. Chơi tối thiểu 10k, nạp thẻ trực tiếp hoặc qua SMS, quy đổi bằng cent. Hơn nữa đang có chương trình khuyến mãi Top Cuồng nhiệt cực sôi động. Vòa chơi để không phải ân hận! [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------

